

Show HN: Wknd MVP; Similar Guitar and Amplifier Suggester - techbio
http://www.ampnote.com/

======
techbio
I had a database of guitar-related affiliate ads, did a word count on all of
them, filtered keywords and used these to suggest related
guitars/amps/accessories.

Thanks for impressions/snafu reports...So far, basically "ugly" and design-
free.

Minimum Viable Product in that:

(a) AdSense

(b) and it works, click some links!

